# Music trivia- Song from movie Grosse Pointe Blank



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm putting together itunes driving CD for the rainy season and I've been searching for a old 80's tune from the movie 1997 Grosse Pointe Blank. It's the one about John Cusack as the hit man that goes to his 10 year high school reunion drive.

Anyway, the song I want is when John is on the dance floor with a couple of his old school mates dancing to a tune. I can hear the tune in my head and it's like alternative/new wave. Part way through the tune they say "ya, ya, yea, yea, yea" I looking to buy it on iTunes, but I need the name.

Can anyone help? It's NOT on the official movie soundtrack!


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I LOVE GPB, one of my favorite movies. I can hear the song in my head, but have NO idea what it is. However, here is the list of the entire soundtrack used in the movie from IMDB. Not sure if it will help, but if worst comes to worse you can search each song on iTunes and find it that way (I have done this in the past hehe)

Grosse Pointe Blank (1997) - Soundtracks


----------



## rodneyjb (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi...the song is called Go....band is Tones on tail...just checked and it is on the canadian itunes store.

Rod


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

That's it!! 
Right on. Thanks for the help


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

It's funny. I was trying to remember that song the other day.


----------

